# First OS you've ever used



## SiLJinned (Jul 17, 2012)

I think the first OS I used was either windows 98 or 2000. Vote away. I would've put more down, but there's a limit so I put the most popular/expected ones of the past.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 17, 2012)

It was Mac OS 8 or 9 at school, pretty sure it was 8 though. This was about 2000 in Kindergarten.


> Linux (ik it's really a kernel itself, but there's so many distros, k?)


Fan of RMS?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 17, 2012)

First OS for me was Windows 95.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2012)

DOS

I used both MS DOS and Apple Dos since we used the Apple II and had to program in basic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

Window's '95 



Arshes Nei said:


> DOS
> 
> I used both MS DOS and Apple Dos since we used the Apple II and had to program in basic.



Christ, you're old. :V

Are you a computer person as well as an artist? You sound like it from your posts here.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 17, 2012)

MS-DOS, then not too long after that, Windows 3.0/3.1.

ANYONE ANSWERING WINDOWS XP OR LATER WILL BE LAUGHED AT. >=|


----------



## Zenia (Jul 17, 2012)

MS-DOS. Booyeah!

Then I remember doing a bit of programming back in highschool and we had to make a 'multiple choice' game with animation and sounds. It was kinda fun.


----------



## thoron (Jul 17, 2012)

What were the favored computers for first grade classrooms back in the year 1993? I can't remember what it was.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 18, 2012)

Where's the "I don't recall" or "other Microsoft stuff."
Because I remember having to use shitty ass Dell computers and laptops and OpenOffice (ugh) for when I was in high school and some other Microsoft stuff.


----------



## soutthpaw (Jul 18, 2012)

DOS then Weirdos 2.1  yeah Greymuzzle here...


----------



## Ames (Jul 18, 2012)

Windows 95 ftw


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 18, 2012)

Windows Me Millennium edition. 

I don't think I need to explain how amazingly bad that OS sucked.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 18, 2012)

Windows 95. My family had our first home computer in the mid-late 90's, and it was a black and white screen. I used to play Sim City on it.




thoron said:


> What were the favored computers for first grade classrooms back in the year 1993? I can't remember what it was.


My school had early Macintosh computers back then. I think everyone had 'em, not sure.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2012)

Well I grew up with Mac OS9, major nostalgia there. But I definitely used Macs before that, I think the first one I used when I was reeeaaaaalllly young was black and white, must've been system 6 or something  My dad is a huge Applefag. I also remember using Windows 95 and/or 98 in school. (I don't really know the difference)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 18, 2012)

DOS.
I remember us having this junky old computer that I thought was the coolest shit in the world, because I could draw two-tone pictures in this one program. It was kind of like MS Paint, but not. And extremely limited.
There was also a program where you could design overhead floor layouts for buildings, and had little stamps for furniture that you could place on the floor space. It was all very simple and black with blue lines.


----------



## Teal (Jul 18, 2012)

Windows 95 or at least that's the oldest I remember using. My parents had some pretty old computers.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 18, 2012)

A mix of Apple DOS and ProDOS on an Apple ][+.  If you count on the first computer I owned, that would be GEOS on a Commodore 64 or MS-DOS 2.11 on an original-model Tandy 1000 (I forget which I used first).


----------



## Sparklesbright (Jul 18, 2012)

WanderingFox said:


> Windows Me Millennium edition.
> 
> I don't think I need to explain how amazingly bad that OS sucked.



Believe it or not, I've witnessed an Me system that wasn't prone to crashing.

True story.



Runefox said:


> MS-DOS, then not too long after that, Windows 3.0/3.1.
> 
> ANYONE ANSWERING WINDOWS XP OR LATER WILL BE LAUGHED AT. >=|



The first computer I *owned* had either 3.1 or 3.11 (and obviously DOS, as Win1 > Win9x/Me was just a wrapper on DOS).



ArielMT said:


> A mix of Apple DOS and ProDOS on an Apple ][+.  If you count on the first computer I owned, that would be GEOS on a Commodore 64 or MS-DOS 2.11 on an original-model Tandy 1000 (I forget which I used first).



Wow. 

As for my first experience, I had the pleasure of being introduced to desktop computing through the Amiga. I believe the first computer I used had Workbench 1.4 installed. It had Lemmings installed and I played the poor thing almost to death.

My uncle had THREE Amigas believe it or not:

an Amiga 500, 1000, and a 2000HD. He also had a Commodore 64 and a 128D.

The first computer I *owned* was an IBM 386 with Windows 3.1 (or 3.11, I can't recall exactly), and the original SimCity installed (interestingly I *had* had experience prior with SimCity 2000 - the next door neighbour had a 486 which I'm pretty sure had Win95 installed.

I've used most versions of Windows since Win 3.1/3.11, I've used most major Linux distros, and I've used Mac OS8,9, and X, although I've never owned a Mac (a mate does have a Mac, so I've used OSX a few times, and my school had a couple of old Macs among the P4s they had at the time, including I believe an Apple IIe. I've even tried PC-BSD for a while, but I'm no guru at this point so I've moved back over to a Vista x64/LMDE x86-64 combination.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 18, 2012)

Dos back in the 4th? grade. Funny that we used it to learn basic computers then.


----------



## Schecter (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn y'all are old; using that MS dos. My first was Win95, ironically I spend most my time in the Linux console programming in C. It's like I moved backwards X.X


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 18, 2012)

First computer I used was an Acorn Electron, but I'm not sure if that even had an OS.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 18, 2012)

MS-DOS>Windows 3.11>Windows 95>Windows 98SE>Windows ME>Windows 2000>Windows XP>Windows Vista>Windows 7
I am younger than MS-DOS but my family didn't go much with the time.
Linux use started during my XP days and stayed in use and basically Ubuntu whatever version>Arch Linux.


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2012)

Windows 2000. Jeez, this makes me feel young. xD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> A mix of Apple DOS and ProDOS on an Apple ][+.  If you count on the first computer I owned, that would be GEOS on a Commodore 64 or MS-DOS 2.11 on an original-model Tandy 1000 (I forget which I used first).



My uncle had a Tandy used to play some Baseball game on it.

Before XP wasn't Windows a shell built on DOS anyways?


----------



## kayfox (Jul 18, 2012)

Microsoft Basic for the TRS-80 CoCo Model 3.



Arshes Nei said:


> Before XP wasn't Windows a shell built on DOS anyways?



Short answer: Kinda.

Longer answer: I wrote a decent sized reply here but it went to autosave and I got a 503, might want to pester whoever setup that too many requests = 503 thing on the forums and tell them it breaks things.


----------



## Bark (Jul 18, 2012)

I can recall using Windows 95, I think. I just remember playing Number Munchers and Oregon Trail often at school.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 18, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Before XP wasn't Windows a shell built on DOS anyways?



That depends on what you mean.  XP is internally Windows NT 5.1, an upgrade of Windows 2000 which was supposed to be officially Windows NT 5.0, and all NT versions have used a custom kernel heavily influenced by VMS since the beginning.  (This makes sense if you realize that Microsoft hired most of the developers who wrote VMS in 1990 or so.)

If you mean in the home, then sort-of yes:  XP was advertised as an upgrade of Windows ME, which used a heavily integrated version of MS-DOS as its core kernel.  But as much as XP was seen as an upgrade, it wasn't and it couldn't be in the conventional sense.  However, Windows was most of an operating system in its own right as early as 1993, one that simply borrowed MS-DOS or a DOS-compatible OS for its core kernel functions.

That's part of the reason why Windows 7 is a 64-bit port of a 32-bit shell for a 16-bit clone of an 8-bit OS for a 4-bit CPU by a 2-bit company that after all these years still can't stand 1-bit of competition.  :V



Schecter said:


> Damn y'all are old; using that MS dos. My first was Win95, ironically I spend most my time in the Linux console programming in C. It's like I moved backwards X.X



Nothing has been able to reliably replace text streams as a universal interface.  Also, for all the decades of effort poured into the task, I've yet to see a C-like language that truly improves on C.  Be thankful you're not writing in C++.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2012)

win 95. Fond memories of hogging up the family computer to play Ultimate Doom as an impressionable young child


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Window's '95
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of people's first experience with computers were the Apple II computers and things like Tandy or plug into TV computers when they were really young. They did teach computer programming in elementary school. Quite a few functions in BASIC weren't that hard to learn either. They had that project where you "built a rocket". My Dad had computers so I've been around them quite a bit and this was before internet. Of course as a kid you're more interested in playing games on it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> A lot of people's first experience with computers were the Apple II computers and things like Tandy or plug into TV computers when they were really young. They did teach computer programming in elementary school. Quite a few functions in BASIC weren't that hard to learn either. They had that project where you "built a rocket". My Dad had computers so I've been around them quite a bit and this was before internet. Of course as a kid you're more interested in playing games on it.



I'm a lot younger than you. I didn't know about the Apple II until I wassss...11? I think. That was when I first started watching G4 back when it was cool. I always watched Icons and that was the first time I saw the Apple II showcased and it's history explained.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 18, 2012)

Started using MSDOS when I was four.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 18, 2012)

I _think_ my first was Windows 95.


----------



## shteev (Jul 18, 2012)

The computers at my elementary school had Windows 95, but my first computer was an XP machine. I'll go with that.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 18, 2012)

shteev said:


> The computers at my elementary school had Windows 95, but my first computer was an XP machine. I'll go with that.



Well, my first computer was XP as well. A shortly lived one, as I think I screwed it up by switching it off too soon when it was shutting down. This poll tends to refer more of what first OS you used, rather than what you owned. Just saying.



Leafblower29 said:


> Fan of RMS?


Forgive my noobishness, but I don't exactly know what you're referring to. (Yeah, I'm not really experienced with linux talk).


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 18, 2012)

DOS. I remember my father trying to teach me DOS commands when I was little.



SiLJinned said:


> Forgive my noobishness, but I don't exactly know what you're referring to. (Yeah, I'm not really experienced with linux talk).


He's referring to Richard Stallman. He's the creator of GNU and an activist for free software.


----------



## Schecter (Jul 18, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> Nothing has been able to reliably replace text streams as a universal interface.  Also, for all the decades of effort poured into the task, I've yet to see a C-like language that truly improves on C.  Be thankful you're not writing in C++.




Nah I disagree, I use c++ regularly and I still enjoy that more then C. Furthermore, I think java is a C-like language that truly improves on C. With C I have to deal with memory pointers, memory allocation, and garbage collection, among others. Java does a good job at integrating those features into the virtual machine so I don't have to deal with it. Yes C is more flexible but nothing is worse then compiling your C project and have Valgrind tell you that there are 20 memory leaks X.X


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 18, 2012)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> He's referring to Richard Stallman. He's the creator of GNU and an activist for free software.


[video=youtube;I25UeVXrEHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> DOS.
> I remember us having this junky old computer that I thought was the coolest shit in the world, because I could draw two-tone pictures in this one program. It was kind of like MS Paint, but not. And extremely limited.
> There was also a program where you could design overhead floor layouts for buildings, and had little stamps for furniture that you could place on the floor space. It was all very simple and black with blue lines.



I remember people getting excited for CGA then EGA etc...


----------



## sunandshadow (Jul 18, 2012)

Apple IIC, I believe.    First one my family owned was an Apple IIGS, and at the same time my cousins got a Commodore 64.  It was a few years later that we got a 386 with DOS, I forget which version.

And before you tell me I'm an antique, I'm only 31, sheesh.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2012)

The first OS I really remember using is the Mac OS 8.1 at primary school. I also remember really wanting one of these at one point in my childhood, becuase I thought it looked "cute". :S


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2012)

sunandshadow said:


> And before you tell me I'm an antique, I'm only 31, sheesh.



That's because people in high school think everyone is ancient. Most of them don't realize the young teachers are probably about 5 years older than they are and still think they're old.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 18, 2012)

The first one I ever "used" was a OS6 or 7 on an SE/30. The first one I ever actually did stuff on (rather than just idly play with), was OS8 or 9 on a Powerbook G3. Back when a reset button on a Mac made sense. I remember waiting for our iMac to do something, and then realize that the the cursor wouldn't move anymore.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jul 18, 2012)

My very first OS I had ever was a Windows 95 and I was only 2 years old working with a computer. I know the reason why I'm so tech savy (hardware and software).


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 19, 2012)

Best computer I ever had was a 2000, but I still prefer XP for never ever breaking down. It's the AK74 of operating systems.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jul 19, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> That's because people in high school think everyone is ancient. Most of them don't realize the young teachers are probably about 5 years older than they are and still think they're old.


Truth.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jul 19, 2012)

I would say 2000 or Windows Me. I'm not sure.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 19, 2012)

Sparklesbright said:


> Believe it or not, I've witnessed an Me system that wasn't prone to crashing.
> 
> True story.



I still own one. Even did video editing with it (unfortunately, the version of Pinnacle Studio I was using was notoriously crash-prone). It's not in use now (i.e. I fire it up once in a while to see that it still boots)

First OS I ever used was whatever Apple II's in high school came with. First OS I had on a computer I _owned_ would be whatever it was that ran a Coleco Adam whenever it wasn't running CP/M. (but I had that too)

---PCJ


----------



## grimtotem (Jul 19, 2012)

Dos Shell on a Osborne PC


----------



## shteev (Jul 19, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> Well, my first computer was XP as well. A shortly lived one, as I think I screwed it up by switching it off too soon when it was shutting down. This poll tends to refer more of what first OS you used, rather than what you owned. Just saying.



I just posted both because I'm not sure which I used first. God, speaking of that machine, that thing never failed. 768 megs of ram and it was a tank.


----------



## Corto (Jul 20, 2012)

Mine was Windows 3.1




In the year 2000. Yeah.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 20, 2012)

Mac OS 8 when I was at elementary school.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, the memories. First computer I used was my aunts Dell running Windows 95, then we got our first computer: a throwaway from UD. It was a desktop machine with two floppies and no CD drive, a serial mouse, and the older, larger keyboard port. I wish I still had that keyboard; it was cool. That machine ran Windows 95, too, but it was pretty useless since we didn't have any games for it, there wasn't a store around that sold computer software, and it had no modem, so no Internet.


----------



## kayfox (Jul 20, 2012)

I would classify IRIX as the "most interesting OS at the time" I have ever used, in about 1998 I started using it on a Silicon Graphics Indy, it was also 64bit.

My first Linux was Slackware, I think it was version 2.5.  I also tried RedHat and Caldera* before settling in on using SuSE.  SuSE used ot be a really daunting distro, having random places where the original German text had not been translated.  I distinctly remember getting an error message from SaX (SuSE's X Windows configurator) or its predecessor that sounded dire, but later finding out it was recommending some more optimal setting for something.

Now I work for a company that makes very expensive network appliances that run a heavily hacked version of Centos, which is derived from a RedHat version of an open distribution thats derived from RedHat, or something.  My, my, times have changed.

I also like OpenStep and BeOS for their interestingness.  BeOS had alot of those things it took other OSes years to incorporate, and OpenStep has a distinct visual style that Im probably going to foist on convention attendees at some point.**

* Did you know: The company that eventually renamed itself SCO was a Linux distributor?
** I'm thinking of using WindowMaker for the WM in the Linux distro to be used on some registration kiosks at some cons that use Convention Master reg software.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 20, 2012)

I forget the year but Windows 3.1 was the first OS I ever used.

Matter of fact the PC it was installed on still works to this day.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 20, 2012)

jayhusky said:


> I forget the year but Windows 3.1 was the first OS I ever used.
> 
> Matter of fact the PC it was installed on still works to this day.


My Win 3.11 lappy died last year, it had such a sexy grayscale screen.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 20, 2012)

The first OS I used was ColorBasic on a TRS-80 Color Computer that had a whopping 16Kb of RAM. 
The first computer I did any real work on was a Kaypro 10 running CP/M. I don't miss daisy wheel printers, not one bit.


----------



## kayfox (Jul 20, 2012)

wheelieotter said:


> The first OS I used was ColorBasic on a TRS-80 Color Computer that had a whopping 16Kb of RAM.
> The first computer I did any real work on was a Kaypro 10 running CP/M. I don't miss daisy wheel printers, not one bit.





wheelieotter said:


> I don't miss daisy wheel printers, not one bit.



You have not lived until you have encountered an angry chain printer.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2012)

Windows 3.1.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 21, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lp0_on_fire#section_1Wa


----------



## cherry_rox (Jul 21, 2012)

I answered AmigaOS, but thinking about it a little more, my primary school had an Acorn Archimedes, so it must've been RiscOS. The first system I owned myself was a tape-based C64, so even stuff like GEOS was out of my league back then.


----------



## Schecter (Jul 21, 2012)

kayfox said:


> You have not lived until you have encountered an angry chain printer.


I haven't. But I remember having to blow into Nintendo cartridges and then pushing reset a dozen times for it to work, does that count?


----------



## Ley (Jul 21, 2012)

... windows XP. XD


----------



## KatmanDu (Jul 21, 2012)

DOS on a Color Computer II, then OS-9 (not the Mac OS9) on the same machine (and DOS on an Apple ][ at school).... then every iteration of Windows, with brief departures into Linux and OS/2 (ran an Oracle BBS for a time)... Now OSX from Tiger up. Doesn't look like I'll be running Mountain Lion on my desktop until I can replace the video card.


----------



## TheSkitch (Jul 22, 2012)

First OS I *used* was MS-DOS. My cousins had a computer running it and I used to play around with it.
First OS I used that was on my own computer was Win98. Fuck yeah Encarta 98.


----------



## SpazMan (Jul 22, 2012)

First one I'd used... Hmm...

That would have to be Windows ME. Before I eventually upgraded to XP due to the OS being HIGHLY unstable =/. 

Though afterwards, I did some tinkerin' here and there, and made several computers that ran:

MS-DOS 5 / Win 3.11 WFW (Strictly for playin' Doom.)
Windows 95 (Lol, I dunno)
Windows 98 (Ran excellent)
Windows 2000 (Eventually upgraded to XP, was just as bad as ME.)

my brother actually showed me around this Windows 8 test-thing, and I must say... it looks like they're dumbing down the use of computers. But's that's just my op.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it was Windows 95. My dad had one and my older sister, I would play Minesweeper and use MSPaint on them.


----------



## Aldino (Jul 22, 2012)

Ah, Windows 95 how I don't miss you so.


----------



## kayfox (Jul 23, 2012)

Schecter said:


> I haven't. But I remember having to blow into Nintendo cartridges and then pushing reset a dozen times for it to work, does that count?



Heh, Nintendo did fix this issue somewhere around 2005 (but only for VIPs or something).


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

Windows 95 was the first OS used with any real purpose.


----------



## Cosaco (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually used two at the time; a MacOS from 1985 and Windows 3.11


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jul 26, 2012)

PC-DOS


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 27, 2012)

Ah dear... this is gonna really show my age but... KERNAL - the low-level OS that was the backend to the CBM Basic V2 interface on the Commodore Vic 20.  I think it was 1981 that I learned it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 28, 2012)

95. I still remember the logon screen and some of the background presets.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 28, 2012)

windows 3.11 and DOS. although sadly i was a little too young to appreciate them in all their glory...


----------



## rynr (Jul 28, 2012)

the first one i used but since im studying to be an IT I've used every one on that list except for amiga and windows 95. but i have also used windows 3.1 which i don't see on the list


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Jul 28, 2012)

ToeClaws said:


> Ah dear... this is gonna really show my age but... KERNAL - the low-level OS that was the backend to the CBM Basic V2 interface on the Commodore Vic 20.  I think it was 1981 that I learned it.



Oh wow, somebody else who had used the VIC-20. I'm not as old as you are, but my family at the time was way behind the technology curve.


----------



## ZerX (Jul 30, 2012)

Win 3.1 or 3.11 in 1997 when I got my first computer.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 31, 2012)

XanderZzyzx said:


> Oh wow, somebody else who had used the VIC-20. I'm not as old as you are, but my family at the time was way behind the technology curve.



Cool!  Glad you got the chance to use/try one - the old Commodores were an amazing line of systems.  All things considered, it was astounding how much you could do on a Vic-20 given that it had less than 4K of RAM available to the user.  I was pretty young when I started playing with a Vic-20 - 6 years old.

For anyone curious in what an old person like me was exposed to growing up with a love for computers, this is what it was for me:



KERNAL, CBM basic V2 (on the Vic-20 and C-64)
Apple II DOS (Apple II and Apple IIe)
KERNAL, CBM basic V4 (on the PET)
MS DOS 3.3 to 6.22 (PC - includes the Windows 3.X years)
OS/2 Warp 3.0 (PC)
Windows 95a/b/c (PC, aka MS-DOS 7.0)
Windows NT 3.51 (PC)
 Windows 98/98SE (PC, aka MS-DOS 7.1)
OS/2 Warp 4.0 (PC)
Windows NT 4.0 (PC)
Linux (PC)
BSD (PC)
BeOS (PC... briefly)
Windows 2000 (PC)
Windows Me (aka MS-DOS 8.0, PC)
Windows XP (PC)
Windows 2003 (PC)
Windows Vista (PC)
Windows 2008 (PC)
Windows 7 (PC)
Windows 2008 R2 (PC)

The Windows OS's up until the NT series were kinda sketchy in that they weren't really OSs so much as an extension of DOS.  Windows 95 to Me integrated DOS way more efficiently which made them seem like more of an OS than a two-part system.  Windows didn't get relatively stable though until the NT series, which was basically Microsoft's take on the OS/2 OS.  Windows 7 today is still based on that.  My main OS of choice these day's is Linux.


----------



## HazleNutt (Jul 31, 2012)

I used Windows XP.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 1, 2012)

First OS would have been some version of Mac OS circa '95 I guess. The earliest I can distinctly remember was something like OS 7 or 8, but I've used each one since then. Earliest version of Windows would have been either some 9x derivative in School circa 2000 (I think, I have no clue). I used XP for about 5 years I think and have been running Win7 since 2010~. I also had a 2 month foray with Ubuntu that was probably the buggiest install of any OS I've seen to date. It never crashed, but the Wireless only worked on one network, and turning the Wireless card on and off while connected through a Ethernet connection completely disabled all internet access until it was rebooted. :/

Doesn't mean I won't ever touch Linux again, it just means I'll only be running it as the only OS on a machine with something other than Ubuntu as the distro (I'm thinking Slackware).


----------



## Sergalmedic (Aug 1, 2012)

The first computer I ever used was an old Packard Bell that my aunt had in the mid-1990s, looking back if I had to make a guess on its OS, I'd say Windows 3.1. Then I got to use computers with Windows 95 when I was in elementary school in the late 1990s, and our first family computer was a Windows ME. And ahaha! Windows ME.


----------



## Demache (Aug 4, 2012)

My first OS was Mac OS System 7. We used that up until 2002-03 when my parents realized 32 MB of RAM wasn't cutting it. Then we got a Win XP system.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 4, 2012)

http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZzlgJ-SfKYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzlgJ-SfKYE[/video]
Only people who watch commercials will get this


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 5, 2012)

My first OP was Windows XP, wow, Im young... would been 2000 if I hadn't been playing always my N64, but anyways, computers didn't call my attention at that time.


----------



## partysmores (Aug 5, 2012)

Windows XP, my elementary school had Windows 95 and I was just like "ughhh. This is so slow."


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 7, 2012)

I was using 98, why so few 98 people? I have used most the more common ones going back to basic and Microsoft 1.2!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so fresh to pcs I used windows xp the first time. Used more W95 though in the past


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 8, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> [video]
> Only people who watch commercials will get this



And then there was the more truthful cover:

[video=youtube;64BXuQUcdqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64BXuQUcdqQ[/video]

:3


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2012)

It's hilarious today that Windows 95 was ever considered bloated.

Of course, it's also hilarious to most today that Windows XP was ever considered bloated, too; Most people today equate XP with reliability and speed, which was exactly the opposite of what people at the time of release thought of it.

Also: Luna = Windows Fisher-Price.


----------



## Ambroise Dartagnan (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't remember if it was Windows 95 or 98 that I used first...
I just know it was one of them..
And I have used every version of windows since 95


----------



## Nylak (Aug 11, 2012)

My first was a Mac OS on my SE/30 (I think?  I am NOT a Mac person, so I really don't know the specs other than the model name, which is conveniently written on the front of the monitor, haha).  But honestly, that was before I really knew how to do anything on it (or the next Mac I more or less inherited from my parents as it got old) other than doodle and play games; I didn't really use a computer for much of anything useful until Windows.

Nostalgia.  Sigh.

...I always think the days of stuff like Windows 95 were good days (usually whenever I get near one of the campus things that still have Vista), but I guess they weren't such good days after all.  Holy shit, remember dial-up and when AOL was a legit thing?

...*shudder*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 11, 2012)

Windows XP Home.


----------



## Hendikins (Aug 12, 2012)

ProDOS on an Apple IIe was the first I ever used. The first I used at _home_ was DOS 6.2 with WFWG.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2012)

Acorn MOS on the BBC Micro, briefly AmigaOS, then long years of MS-DOS.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 16, 2012)

Windows XP, it was magic, truly love at first site, *swoons* Well 7 is much better *swoons again*


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if the first OS I used was Mac Os 7 or Windows 98, I literally had both growing up.


----------



## ExileFox (Aug 17, 2012)

Win 3.11 & Amiga. Don't remember which one i used first, probably Amiga though.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Windows 98... God that was so long ago...


----------



## benanderson (Aug 22, 2012)

Workbench 2.1 via a Commodore Amiga 600. Now excuse me whilst I go on a nostalgia trip.


----------

